

The One Button Mystique - ddagradi
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/02/the-one-button-mystique.html

======
agscala
Android doesn't really get it right either. Sometimes I get a notification for
__two __new text messages with google voice. I tap the notification which
opens up the google voice app and lets me read the first message.

How do I read my 2nd new message? In my mind, I should hit "back" to take me
up a level to the list of text messages, and then tap on the other new message
to read it. What actually happens when you hit "back" is the app closes and
goes back to whatever I was doing previously. Then I have to go to my home
screen, and open up the google voice app from there in order to get to my
messages list so that I can click on the other new message.

It's very confusing. It's also inconsistent. Some apps will insert screens
into the window stack so that back will take you up a level in the
application. Others won't, and I accidentally back out of the app entirely.
Annoying.

------
funkah
I don't find his design writing to be terribly insightful.

